# My collection



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello All, i'm new here and here is my Paph&Phrag collection so far:
charlesworthii x 3
bellatulum x 2
conco-bellatulum
dianthum
mastersianum
hookerae
violascens
purparuntum
KevinPorter
Prince Edward of York
sanderianum x 2
insignis 
Dollgoldi
Norito Hasegawa
lowii
Phrag. Don Wimber
Jason Fisher
besseae


all plants are getting close to NBS or BS, expect the sanderianum, one is 5" and another one is 7" ....oh well guess i'll have to wait 10 years before it will bloom lol


----------

